# Unlock and root from a laptop?



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Basically just what it says. I know it would be ideal to use a desktop but is it a bad idea to do it from a laptop? Now it is a home connection straight from the cable modem. (Not from like a Starbucks or something) so is it a bad idea? And so much so that you wouldn't do it? Again I know a desktop is much more ideal but it's just not available to me. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I did rooting and stuff from my laptop, its just a smaller computer really. So there shouldn't be any problems, at all, so long as you can get ADB working. That's all.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok so make sure adb debugging is checked (which is standard anyway) so basically just make sure the laptop recognizes my device? Right?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

That's the basics anyway. I did all my Nexus 7 stuff on my laptop just fine, from pushing recoveries, rooting it, etc..


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool thanks my good man

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

